# Looking for prosthetic companies similar to SYK or etf XHC



## dbutlerk (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi,

Does any know any emerging growth companies that make prosthetic knees or any of the newer generation of limbs used with surgery? I have been trying to find some but it is a very difficult google search. Canadian ones would be great as well. Based on what i found according to wikipedia "The four other leading competitors are DePuy Orthopaedics, Inc. (a subsidiary of Johnson & Johnson), Zimmer Holdings, Inc., Biomet, Inc., and Smith & Nephew plc." I am not sure if there is anything else. Link can be found in competition here http://www.wikinvest.com/stock/Stryker_(SYK).

Thanks


----------

